# Closet storage space rated fixture?



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Try a can light.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

They still have a 6" requirement away from the "closet storage space" which is the edge of the shelf vertically to the ceiling.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Would a can for wet location work? Bulb is covered opposed to an open bulb


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The only things I know about are the closet rod lights


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sayn3ver said:


> Does anyone know of a manufacturer who makes a fixture that meets the rating that would satisfy 410.16(c)(5)?
> 
> The closet design Im working with has no way of meeting the 6" florescent or 12" requirements of standard led/cfl enclosed fixtures regardless of mounting location within the closet.


What if you mount the fixture over the closet door? Can't see how you have a shelf within 6" directly across from the door.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> What if you mount the fixture over the closet door? Can't see how you have a shelf within 6" directly across from the door.


This is the almost universal fix for me.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

If I mount a closet rod up higher with shelves below the closet rof, this would satisfy the closet space requirements as long as my recessed lighting keeps the minimum distance away from the closet rod correct?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Closer this small doesn't need a light.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

We use these


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

i looked those up. I don't see any rating to allow them to be installed within the defined "closet storage space."

I don't think any manufacturer makes a product that is listed and meets the requirement. 

I know how the nec defines the closet storage space. I have read the section a few times now. Like i mentioned already, if the clothes rod is mounted say 12" down from a ceiling mounted, surface mounted led fixture do you still have to imagine the 12" make believe shelf space that would no longer be practical?


----------



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con.../brochures/halo-sld-takeone-adv141157-bro.pdf


Just got corrected on this today.........


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

What about a 4" recess can with a 4" LED retrofit trim?


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

These things are the answer to everything right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

